# Busted rear steering LT4000



## jvermill (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm new, posted my intro a few minutes ago...

I've got a new to me '93-ish Craftsman LT4000 with "all wheel steering", although what I have is two wheel steering and two wheel crabbing. I figured it was worth fixing at the $150 I paid for it. 15 HP Motor runs like a dream, and the body has no rust. The rear steering seems to be disconnected or somehow broken. As all I intend to do with this is pull a garden trailer, I really don't need the rear wheels for steering. Has anyone ever locked the rear steering down straight, and if so, how did you do it? 

Thanks!!

John V, 

Strafford, NH
Craftsman LT4000, in progress


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You could unhook the steering link from the steering shaft for the rear- then make sure the rear wheels are perfectly straight then build out of steel arms that bolt to the chassis to keep them in line.

Or just look for another parts tractor or a standard trans and replace the original transmission- this would be a stronger setup as the original steering trans uses Ujoints, over time they could break on you, specially hauling a heavy load.


I own a '95 MTD with 4 wheel steering- its a really neat setup- its about the same turning radius as a z turn tractor.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

I parted out a Sears 4 wheel steer in which a previous owner swapped the rear steering assemblies L-R and R to L and then made a bracket to hold the steering rods in place via the rear hitch. I have that home made bracket but am not sure where that is.


----------

